# revolver suggestions?



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

thinking about getting the lil lady a gun for self defense when I am not home. any suggestions on a simple revolver that she good quickly use in a high stress situation.thinking a 9mm or maybe a .38. ideally $500 or less. something small as one day when more proficient she may conceal carry in purse but for now simply home defense


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i would suggest taking her to a gun shop and have her handle many many hand guns there

she may like the feel of an auto more than a revolver,and may like the fit of something better than a 9mm or .38

when it comes to guns

what you feel is right doesnt mean it will be right for her

then get some training and lots and lots of range time

my wife likes a 9mm for auto guns,but she loves shooting .357 mag in revolvers

she likes smaller autos like the S&W shield,her carry gun

but in revolvers she likes a full size with a 6" barrel

me i like any gun :smile:

except glocks and their clones

just dont like the feel of them in my hands


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Short223 said:


> http://www.ruger.com/products/lcr/models.html


thanks .that is one of them I am looking at.also s&w 642 LS or s&w BODYGUARD.
have only looked online at this point ,need to get to a gun store.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sneaky. good advise. I want to surprise her with it. but wise coarse may be to bring her down and let her choose.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I have the Ruger SP101 357 5 shot. Grip was a bit small for me so I changed to a Hogue grip. The original grip fit just fine for my girlfriend, but she doesn't like the recoil of the 38 specials, let alone the 357.

If your wife finds a gun she likes, you can always shop around for many different styles of grip.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If you want to surprise her just wrap a gift card to the gun store, then let her pick it out. My wife loves to shoot her .380 auto when just target shooting, but she always wants her Taurus .38 special hammerless revolver for protection, and I know a lot of you might not like Taurus but I have had a few and never any problems. The hammerless version is great for concealed carry and I also put a pair of Hogue grips that fit her hands better with the finger grooves. But once you decide I have a suggestion on buying a revolver. AOnce you decide which one, ask them to bring out several in the same model. Then check everything on each gun, action and trigger. If they wont do it , GO TO ANOTHER GUN STORE !!! You will be surprised on differences you can find.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you are smart to stick with a revolver(double action)They are simple point and shoot. No safety, no slide, no stovepipes. I own a Taurus 85. It's simple, small, light, and works well. Once she gets more familiar with shooting a semi auto may be in line. That's what I did with my wife. She has a Ruger GP100 I bought her. Recently she has expressed interest in a semi auto Sig p238 hdw. So I bought it for her. Unfortunately a couple days after that I had to fly to Ohio to help my dad so she hasn't gotten a chance to familiarize herself with it at the range. But that will happen before she sets the revolver aside.


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

Well the best advice, IMHO, I think came from Sneaky and Prairiewolf.
A gift card to your favorite gun shop and then allow her to handle the firearm and see which she likes. Make sure to ask as some don't like it, but have her work the slide and pull the trigger. Depending on the lady, like my wife and two daughters, some do not have the hand strength to pull a tough trigger found on the current CC firearms or work the slide because of the strong recoil spring.
My youngest daughter's boyfriend has a Browning .380 that I struggle to work the slide on. It is impossible for my daughter to work it!
Another concern is going light!
Many times I hear light compact firearms being recommended for ladies and it leads to them not enjoying to shoot.
The weight helps steady the firearm and absorbs recoil. This makes for a more pleasurable experience for the shooter and that means more practice time! I had an ultra lite revolver that weighed about 12 or 13 oz empty and it was a handful for me with +P ammo and tough for my girls with any!
Also a compact firearm has a very small sight radius. They are not easy to shoot accurate at distance beyond the "typical" SD distances.
It won't take long before frustration sets in when the target survives multiple shots!

For me and my girls the easier the firearm was on them the more they shot and thus the more efficient they became. 
They loved my .22LR pistol and loaded with some CCI stingers makes a very formidable defense weapon.
Not everyone is comfortable using a .22 so that is a decision for you guys.
But a firearm with ample grip surface, a nice trigger and a manageable shooting experience will go along way.
On the other hand, you can buy her guns that YOU like and you don't think she will and you can usually get permission to buy "her" another one! 
Good luck and let us know what you decide!

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

thanks guys these are the kinds of responses I was hoping for. keep em coming


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I like the idea of a revolver, too, Kiyote, because they always go bang. Some of the small, light ones can be difficult, if not impossible to manage, however. My pal, Joe,* had* a .380 and with hot loads (like Buffalo Bore), the dang thing would hurt my index finger under recoil, because it got slammed in the trigger guard. Understand, that I shoot some of the biggest and most powerful handguns on the planet with loads that'll kill a moose, so I'm no wimp when it comes to recoil. But, I have no use for radical pocket-pistol loads that may cause flinching or even giving up for a beginner.

I like the concept of a .38, but the ultra-light models can be hard to handle with small hands. As pointed out, the short sight radius (the space between the front and rear sights) relegates them to belly guns. However, many manufacturers are offering built-in laser sights and that makes a short sight radius a moot point. Would not own such a gun without a laser.

Don't know if you handload, but .38s are simple and inexpensive to load and can be downloaded for beginners. And, if you choose a .357, the same logic applies, except you can add more horsepower, as experience allows, yet you can shoot milder .38 offerings.

I would not necessarily overlook a .22 rimfire, either, but I'd stay away from the .25 auto.

One more consideration but not a revolver: *Bond Arms*. These hefty, American-made Derringers are strong and reliable, and come in many calibers by switching barrels. They are heavy enough to absorb recoil, yet more slender than a revolver for concealed carry. You could start out with a .22 model and move up to more powerful calibers later. Here's a short clip of my sister shooting one in .45/.410 with relatively low-power Sellier Beloit loads: 




I carry one in the same caliber for special occasions and the sawed-off shotgun is extremely effective at short range and takes no special sights. More on Bond Arms here: 




Good luck on your quest.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

No matter which caliber you choose for your personal defense weapon--- don't forget bullet construction and the type of wound channel you wish to exert on your target.

FMJ, SP, HP all preform differently.

Example---->

A coyote shot at 50 yards using a .223, 55 gr. steel jacketed round.

** The bullet has complete penetration--- very little energy loss to the target--- and a minimal wound channel.

A coyote shot at 50 yards using a .223, 55gr. V-Max round.

** The bullet does not have complete penetration--- there is a tremendous amount of energy lost into the target--- and a devastating wound channel.

The example is one extreme to the other--- but as you can see--- bullet construction is important.

I personally load a SP bullet in my .45 auto. I want good penetration throughout a variety of situations, ample energy lost to the target, a sizeable wound channel and complete penetration.

awprint:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

When you do buy the revolver, buy several different types of bullets. You will find that the gun seems to prefer one bullet weight or shape. Revolvers aren't as picky about ammo as semi autos. In fact, the shooter herself might manage the felt recoil differently with the different bullets.

I used to own a Taurus M85 before I bought my Ruger SP101. The Taurus was well over 20 years old, but went bang every single time I pulled the trigger. The Taurus now belongs to my friend, for his new wife.

YoungDon, my girlfriend loves her Sig 238 in 380. She shot well over 1000 rounds through it this year. In fact, she now wants the Sig 938 in 9mm too. The Sig 238 barely fits in my hands, feels weird to me without the extended mag, but fits her smaller hands perfectly. She is very accurate with it.

--We did find that is will not shoot cone shaped bullets, such as Hornady Critical Defense or Winchester Train & Defend. It jams every other round or so. Any bullet with a rounded profile will shoot fine. Sig now has their own line of ammo with the bullets designed and manufactured by Sierra Bullet Company. Remington Ultimate Defense for Compact handguns, Federal Premium Hydra-Shok, Barnes TAC-XPD, Cor-Bon all work well in the 380.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bought the wife the extended mag along with the gun. I knew she'd appreciate the better grip surface and an extra round. Even though her hands are small she still prefers the extra space.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

it was suggested to me to consider going with a .327. any thoughts for or against that caliber?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

From what I've seen I would opt for a 357 the ammo and or components are hard to come by for the 327. You can always find 38 spl or 357 ammo and components. There's nothing special enough about the 327 to make me want one.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

availability of ammo was one of my concerns, which is mostly why I am leaning towards 9mm.I already own one, so ammo would be covered. she can shoot my auto ok?? only concern is if she would be able to in a smaller revolver.Id like to find something she could quickly just point and shoot, if need be, and small enough she would lug it around.guns no good if she won't keep it close. auto is a bit to complicated for her


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Possibility?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

glenway said:


> Possibility?


yeah that is one of three I'm leaning towards


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does the 9mm revolver use a moon/half moon clip. ? If so that would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just looked at the Ruger site, and yes the 9mm does use moon type clips. While they may help for a faster reload than doing it by hand a speed loader in any caliber would do the same. I'd still choose the 357. I'd likely load it with 38 spls for the wife to practice with and slip in a 357 every so often. It taught her that it didn't hurt to shoot them and that she could hit the target consistently with whatever load she shot. I'm also NOT a fan of the laser grips. I taught her that at distances where she was legally within her rights to shoot someone to point and shoot. The last thing you want is her shooting someone at a questionable distance.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

LCR is a good choice, sp101, maybe a smith airweight. I would stick with .38 or .357 in a wheel gun I mean they make the same hole as a 9mm and when you try to kill the weight any weapon will kick. I would also suggest my wife's carry choice a pm9 or cm9 from kahr arms. It's a little auto with a smooth D/A trigger. She shoots it lights out, or a springfield xds in 9mm is a good choice.

just throwing some ideas out there


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

my wife loves .357 magnum revolvers and can shoot them extremely well

better than anything else

thinking of getting her a new carry gun for her b-day in July


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

glenway said:


> Possibility?


The Ruger LCR--- Got one for my daughter perfect size --no safety to worry about finding is a bonus IMO (very smooth trigger pull--has a pulley system that works nice) No hammer to snag and lightweight. My daughters is in .357/.38-- shoots either. Accuracy not to bad either--at least where most encounters will occur.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Gals like us guys are all different. I vote for taking her to the gun store as well. Let her handle a bunch of weapons. One or two will "speak to her". I gave my daughter a battery of four pistols when she graduaded from college. I included a S&W model 10 3" revolver, a Ruger Mark 2 target 22, a Kimber 40 cal Combat Carry and a Walther PPKS .380. She shoots the 22 some, traded me the Kimber back for a 17 Glock in 9mm, has not used the model 10 at all and carries the Walther with Hydra Shock ammo as her CCW weapon. And I would not want to hide from her with it in her hand! Only draw back is initial spring weight on charging the weapon. But she says the revolver is not accurate. ( she has problem with the trigger pull even though it's been stoned and resprung).

The new Walthers have a new gas system that allows for reduced recoil springs. I'm looking for a new CCP in 9mm now. Any woman can rack the slide on it.


----------



## Relic (Dec 29, 2015)

My wife carries a Glock 19. Never could find a revolver that she could shoot well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

If she is all ready a shooter and is comfortable shooting handguns a small revolver might be a good choice. However if this is going to be one of her first expirences shooting a handgun it will likely leave a lasting not great impression.

They all have a pretty sharp recoil with the exception of a sp101 and weight is really what tames it. My wife and I are both firearms instructors, the most common trend we see is women saying they can't manipulate a slide. 99% of the time it's because they have not been properly taught how to do so, yes there is a right way to do it. Men are typically have enough strength that little technique is applied when they manipulate a slide. A revolver is really easy to use minus the heavy double action pull. But the lack of capacity in a hard to shoot well package is what always discouraged me from pushing them.

I get why people want to buy concealed carry guns, but if it is your first handgun it is really not a good choice. They typically have triggers that aren't as good, shorter sight radius, and sharper recoil. This will often lead to new shooters becoming discouraged and losing interest quickly, the closest exception to that rule would be the Walther CCP. It's just big enough you can target shoot and not get beat to death, but small enough it is still a viable carry option. Plus the slide is easy to manipulate do to its operating system. Later on I say go for the small revolver, she'll be proficient enough that she'll handle the recoil better and will be better with trigger control. If not that route the Sig P238 is a great carry option small but timid recoil the slide is easy to manipulate, also the Glock 42 is a great option for similar reasons.

Just give her a mid sized 9mm and a snub nosed revolver to try, she'll let you know what she likes.

You might as well start the paperwork on the midsized 9 while she's shooting them. Lol

Also have her check to see if there is a well armed women group in her area, it's a great resource for new women shooters.

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

my carry gun a Taurus 605 357 mag


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

wanted to take her to gun show this weekend but she says she doesn't want another gun.
so much for letting her try one first. always better to ask forgivness , then permission.

might have to rethink ,wether or not , she's a keeper.lol
on the plus side maybe now I can get me one of them .45 ruger redhawks.or maybe a 9MM luger artillery DWM.
THOSE ARE NEXT ON MY BUCKET LIST


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I see cabelas has got a lil .380 ruger lcp on sale this week for $200 . think I'll add one to the collection


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's funny... My father said my mother would get up in the dark and go trapping, hunting and fishing with him all the time, that's until the day they got married, after that she said go do it yourself! So you'll never know until then... So a prenuptial agreement is a good idea..lol.


----------

